# Nailing down my draw length



## decoy_nut (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey everyone, looking for some advice here. Really devoting this winter and upcoming summer to improving my archery form and abilities. I've always been a well above average shot for your average joe hunter, but really want to excel. I am coming from shooting a 29 inch draw most of my archery life. Never really cared too much about form, its just what felt best. Then 2 or 3 years ago I went up to a 30 inch draw because a few form issues I corrected which then made the 29 feel way too short. Well, I watched a few of Kellen's videos from inside out precision, and I'm convinced that I need to go even longer to have proper form. Tonight I tried out both draw lengths and took some screenshots. On the left and top are my arm positions at a 30 inch draw. I then put the revolt x up to 31 and took the right and bottom pics. Mainly I feel like my back elbow is much more in line with the arrow at 31, I did feel like I was searching for a solid anchor point on my jawline at 31, but my nose button and peep were way off so that could've been the issue. Front shoulder is down and locked and front arm position is unchanged. For what it's worth, I'm 6'2", no idea of wingspan. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

I wouldn't be listening to people critique a pic of me at full draw. I'd just shoot the different draw lengths for an extended period, record the scores and shoot whichever gave me the highest scores.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

The pics are too small and blurry to offer any opinion. Try to take higher definition photos. It's impossible to tell where your draw length is.


----------



## Coach56 (12 mo ago)

I’d suggest to find a local coach and work on your form. Static pictures help you understand proper form when you work with a coach. Draw length, anchor, release and follow through all play into the shot setup. IMO it’s hard to find out what’s wrong by just analyzing draw length. Based upon your height, your draw length should be between 29 and 30. Good luck.


----------



## Fatguyinatree (2 mo ago)

decoy_nut said:


> Hey everyone, looking for some advice here. Really devoting this winter and upcoming summer to improving my archery form and abilities. I've always been a well above average shot for your average joe hunter, but really want to excel. I am coming from shooting a 29 inch draw most of my archery life. Never really cared too much about form, its just what felt best. Then 2 or 3 years ago I went up to a 30 inch draw because a few form issues I corrected which then made the 29 feel way too short. Well, I watched a few of Kellen's videos from inside out precision, and I'm convinced that I need to go even longer to have proper form. Tonight I tried out both draw lengths and took some screenshots. On the left and top are my arm positions at a 30 inch draw. I then put the revolt x up to 31 and took the right and bottom pics. Mainly I feel like my back elbow is much more in line with the arrow at 31, I did feel like I was searching for a solid anchor point on my jawline at 31, but my nose button and peep were way off so that could've been the issue. Front shoulder is down and locked and front arm position is unchanged. For what it's worth, I'm 6'2", no idea of wingspan. Thanks for any advice!


I had a friend help measure my wingspan, arms extended but not stretched. Then divided that number by 2.5
That gets you close. But that's something you probably already know to do. 
That draw length feels very comfortable for me. I do however need more practice at longer distances, but I don't think that's a draw length issue.


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Archery is about repeatability and consistentency. This is what I would do if I were you. 

1. Set the bow at 30. Adjust "D" loop if needed to get a solid anchor that promotes stability. Get your peep adjusted. Then shoot 100 good quality shots through the bow. Pay attention to your sight picture. How is the pin moving? Fast, slow etc. Write it down. Next how are your groups. Nevermind, x count. Focus on group size. The longer distance you can shoot, the better. Over 30 yards out to 50.

2. Next after shooting 1st 100 or so, add 2 to 3 twists to your string. Then repeat the process. Keep a log of sight picture and groups.

3 Next take 4 to 6 twists out of the sting and repeat the process. At some point you are going to hit a sweet spot when you hold steady and your sight picture slows down and holds steady. 

4. Increase your DL approx 1/2" if possible and follow the same process above. This takes time and effort but if you are serious about your DL and getting better micro tuning will make a huge difference in your performance. 

5. You will need to continue to work with your "D" loop length as well once you find the perfect DL. 

What you are after is best groups and consistent execution. What your DL ends up being doesn't matter. Focus on the group sizes and pin movement. Keep your head up as straight as possible, shoulderes down and relaxed and try not to lean backwards. It can easily take a month to really dial in your DL so be patient with the process and keep good notes of what you see, feel and the changes you make. 

Good luck


----------



## E-mile (5 mo ago)

Coach56 said:


> I’d suggest to find a local coach and work on your form. Static pictures help you understand proper form when you work with a coach. Draw length, anchor, release and follow through all play into the shot setup. IMO it’s hard to find out what’s wrong by just analyzing draw length. Based upon your height, your draw length should be between 29 and 30. Good luck.


The height might fool you too, im 6'2" and i'm a true 32" DL. It is very an individual thing.


----------



## decoy_nut (Nov 2, 2005)

I did measure my wingspan and it's 75 inches, divided by 2.5 would get me in the ballpark of 30 inches. I tried out 30.5 last night and it seems to be a happy medium that feels like i have a solid anchor and hit all the checkpoints i was looking for. Going to try that out for an extended period of time and tweak from there. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

Based on the anchor point on those pictures and it's hard tp say but I would figure 29.5". You got big hands so that takes away from the wingspan calculation.


----------

